# November Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations GoldenSkies, great theme!


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's our big baby with his daddy having a cozy nap! 
Sorry don't know how to rotate!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So many to choose from, but a personal cuddle fav!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Harley and his dad. Fairly abandoned pose I am afraid!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations GoldenSkies, love the theme you have chosen!.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

David relaxing


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sofie (front) and Piper (perched above, as usual) know how to make themselves at home.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I was holding my Grandson Jaxson, and Neeko felt it was best if I held him too!!!! Always squeezing in!!!!!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Non-eligible entry, just an older favorite snuggle on gotcha day drive home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beautiful picture, it's priceless.......


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Let's see more Cozy Goldens


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I look up from my grading stack to where Thor and my daughter were sharing the sofa to see this adorable sight.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Basically - all those people who say puppies won't sleep at night or settle... sometimes it comes down to the puppies coming from a litter of brothers and sisters to snuggle with at night... to not having any living contact while sleeping at night. 

Not an issue when you bridge that gap with your other dogs taking the place of those missing littermates... and bringing the puppies into your bed to sleep with you. <= Reason why those first few weeks are basically the sweetest weeks.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The "Three Musketeers": Chance, Lucy and Luna(RB)...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I walked into the living room and found Chloe laying with my 6 year old grandson on the couch watching television.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great pictures all.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Love all the cozy photos  can't wait to see the rest of the entries this month! 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bella's comfy place*

Is on her pillow, in front of the fire place.
(all cropped)

Mike D


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos so far, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Here they are sleeping on the way home after a run at the park.

I love this theme!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This is what Barnaby used to do when I got up to use the bathroom.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Not eligible but adorable 
Manny x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

*Tucker cozied up next to the fireplace, with one of his Christmas presents!*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great entries everyone. We love seeing your Cozy Goldens! Show us more.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Already submitted but here is one more for fun. I have a ton of these ?


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam Dog (Samantha) and Me.....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cozy bookends.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey and Pudsie, best friends from the start!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really enjoying all the wonderful photos of your Cozy Goldens, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Daniel and his little sister, Nova.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Grit and his toys


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great entries, looking forward to seeing more before the deadline which is Monday, November 23rd. 



> *Cozy Goldens*
> 
> As the weather turns colder what could be better than snuggling up to a Golden Retriever? Whether it's with you, your kids, other critters, or just curled up in a favorite blanket by themselves show us your Cozy Goldens.
> 
> ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You still have time to enter this month's photo contest. Let's keep those photos coming of all your cozy goldens!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

"Cozy Goldens" is this month's photo contest theme. 
If you'd like to submit a picture for the contest, the last day to enter is Monday, November 23rd-don't miss out!

Great entries all!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

This is my heart dog, Leo, snuggled up with baby Marilyn. She loved being by him when she was small. Typical golden providing lots of love and comfort.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh I love each and every picture. I don't know how there will ever be a winner! These are all wonderful


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

*Baby Lyon*

Who better to cuddle with?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your "Cozy Goldens"!
Great entries everyone. 

*Don't miss out, the last day to submit a picture for the Photo Contest is Monday November 23rd. *



1stGold13 said:


> Our October winner *GoldenSkies* has chosen a wonderful theme for November...
> 
> Cozy Goldens
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Looking forward to voting for my favourites... although I may have to choose all of them:


----------



## Cider (Nov 20, 2015)

*Hat Naps*

This is from a few months back, when he was 2 months. To this day, he will cozy up to one of my hats!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi, cozy in her new bed


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's still time to get your entries in for this month's photo contest. Let's see all those Cozy Goldens, closing date is this coming Monday November 23rd!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's only a few more days left to enter a picture in the November Photo Contest.
This month's theme is COZY GOLDENS.

*A reminder that all of the monthly winners this year will be entered in a year end best of contest and the winner will receive a year free Gold Membership.*

*Last day to submit your entry is Monday, November 23rd, don't miss out.*


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

So tired


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your "Cozy Goldens", great entries everyone. 

*Last day to submit a picture for the contest is Monday, November, 23rd. *


----------



## MrMojo (Nov 22, 2015)

*Mojo at Yellowstone*

One year old Mojo on a crisp morning last month at Yellwstone National Park WY. He's such an outdoorsman!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder, last day to submit a picture for the November Photo contest is tomorrow-*Monday, November 23rd. *

This month's theme is Cozy Goldens, great entries all.


----------



## jpatrick88 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Chief*

My first golden born on Dec 24th, 2014.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last day for entries, show us more Cozy Goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today is your last chance to submit a picture for the November Photo Contest. 

This month's theme is "Cozy Goldens".


----------

